# Briar Fountain...needing suggestions



## micah (Mar 11, 2012)

Didn't really want to post the in the "show off your pen" section because even though I think it turned out relatively well, I'm not try to show it off necessarily. 
It is, of course, a Jr. Statesman with Greek briar from classicnib.com. 
I would like to see what you guys think of it of course, but would really like to ask for suggestion on where to get the laser engraving done on it. 
I will be have a small logo and three letters (initials) put on it. I believe I would like to have it done on the cap, but which side of the clip and in which direction should they be placed?
Thanks!
PS...I am no photographer...SO NO LAUGHING!!!!
PPS...I will also be adding a Bock nib to it when it gets back from the engraver. Just didn't want to take the chance of it getting messed up somehow...


----------



## micah (Mar 11, 2012)

And....do you think I should get the engraving with a black colorfill?


----------



## boxerman (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow that's one very nice pen fit and finish are very nice. Picture look really good to me. Try these for engraving. Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving
Lazerlinez: Pen Inlay Kits


----------



## micah (Mar 11, 2012)

boxerman said:


> Wow that's one very nice pen fit and finish are very nice. Picture look really good to me. Try these for engraving. Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving
> Lazerlinez: Pen Inlay Kits



Thanks! ya, I tried Kallenshaanwoods since I had used them in the past, but they said they were getting away from the laser engraving and steered me toward woodturningz. I'm going to be using them, but was just wondering where most people would put the placement of the engraving as well as wondering if color fill would be recommended.
Thanks for the compliments on it! I'm trying a few different things to get the fit and finish just right. I think I am heading in the right direction.


----------



## micah (Apr 30, 2012)

Just thought I would update this with a pic of the finished laser engraving. The pen now has a new happy home....


----------



## watch_art (Apr 30, 2012)

Vanness in Little Rock can engrave your pen.  I think he charges $10 per pen.  THey're really nice people.  The shop is on Cantrel, West of the I 430 exit if you're heading north, behind Carino's.

edit to add:  they don't do laser engraving though - they have a machine that actually engraves with a little metal thingy.
(that's a technical term)


----------



## thewishman (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

Really like the pen, had no idea that Ken was getting out of engraving.. Love Briar Burl need to find some more...


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 30, 2012)

micah said:


> Didn't really want to post the in the "show off your pen" section because even though I think it turned out relatively well, I'm not try to show it off necessarily.
> It is, of course, a Jr. Statesman with Greek briar from classicnib.com.
> I would like to see what you guys think of it of course, but would really like to ask for suggestion on where to get the laser engraving done on it.
> I will be have a small logo and three letters (initials) put on it. I believe I would like to have it done on the cap, but which side of the clip and in which direction should they be placed?
> ...



It's been a long while since a kit pen grabbed my attention but to this one I gotta say... WOW, nice looking pen!

I've always liked briars and burls but most have pretty dramatic contrasting knits and swirls.  Your blank has a more subtle gnarly pattern and perhaps that's what I like about it.

And the photos...... I'm laughing, but at myself for not being able to take a photo anywhere near that good!  I bought a fairly decent camera a few months ago and can't come anywhere near the quality of your photos and it's starting to bug me since I've tried everything I can think of.  Can you take a moment and describe what you use, perhaps the camera type, settings and type of lights you use.


----------



## WildThings (May 1, 2012)

I'm interested too as the photo is superb - Love the choice of backround color
markig

WT


----------



## SDB777 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for doing the update photo....was wondering what had become of this project.


Question(s):
#1:  Did woodturningz do the engraving?
#2:  Would you let them do it again?
#3:  Was the price and turn-around time okay?





Scott


----------



## micah (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys!
Sorry, been out of pocket for a few day. Working three jobs and trying to get in a vacation is...well, time consuming to say the least!
Yep woodturningz did do the job and I actually have a couple more pens with them right now so yep, I would let them do more. Turn around on the is less than two weeks. Their customer service is great! No problems there.
I would be happy to show what kind of set up I use for photoing. Nothing special though. I will try to take a couple pics today or tomorrow and post what I use. 
Headed to work now. Have a great day!
Micah
ohh...Thanks for the compliments on it!!!


----------



## MattTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful pen. Is that a fish with a handlebar mustache? 


-Matt


----------



## micah (May 8, 2012)

Ok, just remember...you asked for it!
The first pic on this thread was done like this.
Pen on stand, on a stool with a white cloth covering it. Placed in front of my shop door. Just using a flood light from walmart covered with a old white shirt to soften it. Camera is a Panasonic Lumix set on a preset small objects setting. Only thing I adjusted was the white balance and I just picked one of the presets that looked the best on it....
The set up...




The photo...





The second photo on the thread is taken with the same camera, same settings, same light, except I am using homemade light box made out of a cardboard box. The material the pen is sitting on is made for blacking out windows in your house if your a day sleeper....
The set up....




The photo...





Thanks again for the compliments! I wish I had the room and the time to do photos right, but I don't so this gets me by for now. One day I hope to have a decent setup like a lot of you guys have!
If you don't mind, which way do you like better on the photos?


----------



## Texatdurango (May 8, 2012)

I like the very first photo in the first post.  Very detailed and I like the way you put the cap in front.  I think I might start posing my pens like that as well.


----------

